# Gouramis?



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

Right now I have 2 tiger barbs and 1 rainbow shark in my 46g Bowfront........
I plan on getting a few more tiger barbs to keep them busy amongst themselves..........
can i add some Gouramis (probrably dwarf) to my tank? what else would you suggest......?
any chance of putting cichlids in there?

I was thinking of getting maybe 3 or 4 more Tiger Barbs, maybe 2 dwarf gouramis, 1 or 2 cichlids and maybe some cory cats for the bottom...........
would I also be able to add 2 angelfish with that stock?

Thanks........
Robb


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

TrashmanNYC said:


> Right now I have 2 tiger barbs and 1 rainbow shark in my 46g Bowfront........
> I plan on getting a few more tiger barbs to keep them busy amongst themselves..........
> can i add some Gouramis (probrably dwarf) to my tank? what else would you suggest......?
> any chance of putting cichlids in there?
> ...


I would never suggest mixing gouramis and angelfish in a tank with tiger barbs, regardless of it being a hit or miss. Stick to pentazona barbs which will not nip your gouramis and angels.

You can try rams but I would suggest removing the rainbow shark as both species will eventually outcompete each other for boundaries. The shark will also harass the corydoras.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

well i have 4 angelfish (chiclids) and 2 gourami but no barbs so i don't exactly know why they would attack each other. Would my tank have any problems? But i don't advise getting chiclids that will grow big enough to eat the other fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I think what Lupin meant was that the tiger barbs are the problem. I've had angels and gouramis together before with no problems. But the tiger barbs are notorious fin nippers.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

okay thanks. i didn't know. (not being sarcastic)


----------

